# Dynatron Watch Resources



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone know of any good sources for the history of dynatron watches?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Not heard of Dynatron watches, but back in the seventies, Dynatron (based in Maidenhead, Berkshire) used to make high quality reproduction furniture to house fairly mediochre radiograms and stereo systems. The furniture was always more high quality than the elecronics housed within. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynatron_Radio_Ltd


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

lol mistyped dynotron, the ones with the electronically controlled balance whee such as the ESA 9154 and predecessors


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

Depends what you are after...I'd start with Paul's website:

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/type/transistorised_balance/esa.php

There are also a few technical reviews on my website covering the ESA 9150, 9154, 9158, 9159, 9176:

http://www.crazywatches.pl/derby-swissonic-jaz-esa9176-jump-hour-1975

http://www.crazywatches.pl/gruen-electronic-swissonic-esa9159-jump-hour-1975


----------

